# Your "Snow Dogs" & pics? (Huskies, malamutes etc...)(Mixes welcome)



## Nixxie (Aug 28, 2010)

Post 'em up!

My husky, Misti...


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

How about a Shiba


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

How about my wanna-be snow dog? 


























But just so I'm not totalllyyyy off topic in this thread, this was my uncle's Sib, Kendall, who passed away a few months ago.  I grew up with her, great dog.


----------



## Nixxie (Aug 28, 2010)

They're all beautiful


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

great pictures, guys!

here is iorek, my sammy


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Not a snow dog breed (as far as I know), but a dog IN the snow:










ETA a few more pics...


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

First experience with snow (just a dusting really)








This white stuff is even better with one of his favorite kids to play with!








Playin' guard dog








This is what happens when Buster goes for a walk when theres snow on the ground (we avoided the really messy stuff too!)


----------

